# 4 week old puppy pics!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Getting big, getting active, and just starting to really look and act like GSDs. I've already lost blood from fingers, toes and various other body parts when I wasn't watching carefully enough. With 12 of the little buggers, it's hard to keep track of them all now that they're running amok wanting to play and explore, and thus almost guaranteed at least one will manage a sneak attack on an unsuspecting human! Then they hide behind the fuzzy faces and big brown eyes with the innocent "who, me???" look.









Wondering if the next few weeks will bring us wearing the bitesuit around these little guys!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG!!!

Hella and Hunter are my fav.!!!

They are so adorable!!!

I'm so jealous!!!

Oh great, now I have puppy fever again!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris they are getting cuter by the day! I wish I lived closer, I would love to come puppy snuggle! Halen is still my fave female and Hunter my fave male....altho all the little devils are jsut too freaking adorable!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hadyn looks like a moose in his individual picture. They are just precious Chris!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Those pictures just proved Chris is a liar. NO WAY those adorable lil fuzzballs would be drawing blood.









They look GREAT Chris.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

They look Great.. you can't have Hunter... he's coming to Maryland if Chris doesn't have a home for him.... he's caught my eye from the very first week of pictures


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hunter needs a haircut!


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love the fuzzy little Ewok faces!! Tooo cute.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris, they are gorgeous! Heist, Hera, Hemi, and Hella all have that mischevious look and Hoax looks very aware. Just adorable!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my God, each picture just gets cuter and cuter! They are all so cute that I can't even pick a favorite.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!

Hunter


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh,,how cute!!! I'll bet life is one big smile while watching the antics of this bunch,,,except for the occasional "ouch" LOL


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd say the fun is beginning!! 

Hoax is looking like a little bear cub!!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

WOWEE, glad i'm not in the market for a pup. how do you decide which one, there all cuties!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The H's are adorable! There is not one in the bunch that I would not want.

I was lucky to meet them Saturday and they are really sweet, I was expecting lil gators, but luckily my timing was early enough...this week look out, I know the bitesuit will be needed before they go to their lucky owners!! 

Kaiser opened a door and joined us, that was so cool! Such a good Uncle. 
Hoax was the one that I would have smuggled out








Maybe that is why Uncle Kaiser came in, letting us know he was watching?
I couldn't believe Hunters silky,wavey coat.
Ahh, puppy breath!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jane, you caught them during one of their more sweet, cuddly mid-day times. Try hanging out with them in the evening when they're really vamped up with the puppy crazes... "gators" doesn't begin to describe it then!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't imagine the feeding frenzy you have to go thru!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh Hemi, I still love your snugglyness!!

And Chris, I think one of the pups is trying to tell you something...can't believe no one caught it....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Very cute they all are.......









Why are some pups ears small & some are big ? Our 2 GSD pups had big ears.

Also on your 2 bk/tans, are they going to be blanket backs ? I was gonna say bi-color, but see tan on faces.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOh Hemi, I still love your snugglyness!!
> 
> And Chris, I think one of the pups is trying to tell you something...can't believe no one caught it....


Now that's cute !!!!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOh Hemi, I still love your snugglyness!!
> 
> And Chris, I think one of the pups is trying to tell you something...can't believe no one caught it....

















On a serious note you spelled Virginia wrong









But really the pups are adorable and getting SOOO big!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

cuteness overload! 

you must smile a thousand times a day


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Gorgeous babies!! They're getting that mischevious look in their eyes


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PThey look Great.. you can't have Hunter... he's coming to Maryland if Chris doesn't have a home for him.... he's caught my eye from the very first week of pictures


I'm with you Lynn, he is going to be a real looker!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

THEY ARE SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Look at those cuties! Love the little tiny ears sticking up already


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'll take hoax and hunter...they are just too cute

nice looking litter


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

sneak attacks


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh no!!! puppy fever!!!


----------



## hokie01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quite a group there...soo cute. Hoax looks like a little tank


----------

